# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کارنامه کنگورررر

## Panizz

رتبه ۱۱۳۹۰۰ کشوری سال ۹۷ مامایی اوردن
 اینم از هر ده تا سوال:  ادببات ۵ عربی ۴  معارف ۴ زبان ۲ ریاضی و شیمی ۱ زیست۴ فیزیک ۲
چگونه :Yahoo (31):

----------


## liaa

سهمیه

----------


## Panizz

> سهمیه


اره راس میگیا :Yahoo (21): تعجب‌کردم

----------


## Faith

احتمال خیلی زیاد سهمیه داشته :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Rafolin403

بومی پذیری!!!
البته فک نمیکنم بومی پذیری اینقد تاثیر داشته باشه فک کنم از سهمیه ای چیزی باشه!!!

----------


## roxsana

نه بچه ها سهمیه ندارن اینا ... چون کارنامه بچه های سهمیه رو اصلا قلم چی نمیزاره .... اینا بومی پذیری داشتن          مثلا شهر ما 35000 منطقه 3 امسال پرستاری گرفت ... 
در کل سهمیه دار ها کارنامه هاشون جداشت که تو گزینه دو هست میتونین ببینین

----------


## Heini

> رتبه ۱۱۳۹۰۰ کشوری سال ۹۷ مامایی اوردن
>  اینم از هر ده تا سوال:  ادببات ۵ عربی ۴  معارف ۴ زبان ۲ ریاضی و شیمی ۱ زیست۴ فیزیک ۲
> چگونه


*والا این دیگه سهمیه نداشته خودش رئیس دانشگاه بوده که اینقدر راحت رفته تو*

----------


## A_sK_99

حتی اگه سهمیه بالا داشته باشه باید 80 درصد نمره اخرین قبولی رو کسب کنه که قبولش کنن 
 منم تو کارنامه های قلمچی یه پزشکی دیدم سهمیش تو منطقه 15هزار پزشکی روزانه اورده بود در حالی که قبولی های قبل از اون بومی مناطق محروم و تعهدی بودن با رتبه کمتر از 1300  تو سال 97

----------

